# When to separate?



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

I've read lots and lots of different meathods of separating eepers from the mommies... And I'm wondering what you suggest!

I've head the WRONG thing of separate at 3 weeks since they can eat solids. Uh, no.

I've heard separate at 4 weeks, and at 5 weeks "when they for sure are done being weaned." 

And I've heard separate boys at 4 weeks, and girls can stay with their mommies until they go to their new homes.

The eeppers will be 4 weeks on Sunday, and I'm wondering if I should take the boys out then. All are eating excellently, and only snack off mommy around once or twice a day and it's mostly the girls that still do from what I've seen. And Ashley is tired with 10 popcorning furballs running around her most of the day... 

Any suggestions? I'd like to do what's best for all as a whole, not just what is best for one or a few. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd separate at about 4.5 weeks just to be safe. Girl babies can stay with mom until they find new homes. (Although I wouldn't leave mom alone with in the cage either.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

5 weeks seems most common. As I recall they generally aren't able to breed until 6 weeks. So, therefore, you can separate at 5 weeks, or 4.5 if you're more comfortable with it. Most people like to make sure they learn good 'rattie manners' from mom before the boys are taken away.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you so much you two! I like to get advice here - it's great to have people help me think things through like this.  4.5-5 weeks it will be, depending on attitudes! :wink:


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Good decision! We separate at 4.5 weeks here at RLR, though we keep the "kids" until 6 weeks, to make sure all is well.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

When Roxie had her litter, we took the boys out on the first day of their 5th week. I wanted to be completely sure that they would be fine without their mom, but I did NOT want more babies!  

The girls we left in for about another week, though. Good luck!! You'll miss them at this age...I know I sure do! Well...only sometimes. LOL


----------

